# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Test ureazowy dodatni co to znaczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
Jakiś czas temu zacząłem odczuwać pieczenie w przełyku, miałem ogromna zgage i sporadycznie ból w klatce piersiowej. Lekarz skierował mnie na badanie, gastroskopie. Test ureazowy wyszedł dodatni. Chciałbym dowiedzieć się co dokladnie to oznacza? Lekarz przepisał mi tylko antybiotyk, poza tym za duzo się nie dowiedziałem :/
Proszę o udzielenie odpowiedzi. Dziękuję.,.

----------


## Hanna

Test ureazowy jest znakomitą metodą dla oceny skuteczności leczenia przeciwbakteryjnego. 
W twoim przypadku wyszedł dodatni wynik, co świadczy o obecności bakterii Helicobacter pylori w żołądku. Lekarz zatem na tej podstawie powinien zastosować odpowiednie leczenie.
Pozdrawiam

----------

